# hair lightening cream in pregnancy



## smawfl

Morning all

I know when pregnant you arent supposed to dye your hair. I use hair lightening cream on arms so just windered if the same applies for this?

Its just boots own brand and looking at the tubes it says it contains ammonia and hydrogen.

Tia x


----------



## lauraemily17

I had the same concerns & use the same brand but also on my upper lip. 

I decided not to use it on my arms until the second tri as there's quite a lot of skin area for chemicals to absorb into & seeing as its winter it's easy to cover my arms!! I have used it once though on my upper lip as it's only a little bit of skin. 

There seems to be a lot of opinions for & against using bleach so I'd go with what feels right to you.


----------



## smawfl

lauraemily17 said:


> I had the same concerns & use the same brand but also on my upper lip.
> 
> I decided not to use it on my arms until the second tri as there's quite a lot of skin area for chemicals to absorb into & seeing as its winter it's easy to cover my arms!! I have used it once though on my upper lip as it's only a little bit of skin.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of opinions for & against using bleach so I'd go with what feels right to you.

Thanks Laura

I'm not pg yet, just trying to time when I should before i (hopefully) will be pregnant. I dont think I would want to risk it really so will probably avoid doing it. I also use it on my face.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Talk to your midwife  

I've only been told that hair dye etc. is fine during pregnancy! And I think the concerns towards it are usually during the first 3 months? 

I get my highlights done still as I've been reassured no harm comes to the baby. xx


----------



## smawfl

* blush * I'm not actually pregnant yet.. just forward thinking / planning!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

smawfl said:


> * blush * I'm not actually pregnant yet.. just forward thinking / planning!

Ohh sorry, my fault for not reading properly :haha: 

Well when you are pregnant you'll be able to talk to your midwife for any concerns you have :flower: xx


----------



## starnicole

i asked my midwife if i could use it a couple of weeks ago and she said no due to the skin absorbing the chemicals. i wouldn't risk it, but if you're desperate wait till after first tri (when you do get pregnant).

Good luck, hopefully you'll get your BFP soon!


----------



## holliexa

i have continued to use this throughout my pregnancy. and my baby is fine!


----------



## Mrs HM

Hair dye is fine to use, just make sure the room is well ventilated.


----------



## luz

I Have been dying my hair throughout my entire pregnancy. My dr.'s say there is no problem with this.


----------



## NuKe

there is absolutely no problem with dying/bleaching hair in pregnancy, as long as the room is well ventilated. in the olden days, when there was nasty stuff like formaldehyde, yes it was risky. but not these days!


----------

